# Front sway bar brackets...



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

So.. Yesterday I met the mechanic who had worked on my car for the previous owner. He had a set of front sway bar brackets the PO had purchased but never had put onto the car.

One of the original brackets had broken and was welded back together. He gave me the brackets for free and now I'd like to get them on the car.

Here are my questions...

Can this be done properly without putting the car on a lift?
Will this procedure affect the alignment?

I believe the bushings are still good.

Thanks again for helping out a noobie.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you are talking about the "U" shaped bracket that bolts the front sway bar to the chassis: Yes it can be installed with out a lift. i usually place a floor jack under the sway bar near the bracket and pump it up till it just moves the car up a little. Then swap out the part. Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's wrong with the brackets on the car now?? Or are you saying the welded one is on the car now and you have new ones to replace them with?
In any case, yes they can be replaced without a lift. Just do one side at a time.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Rukee.. One of the brackets on the car was damaged and repaired. I now have two new brackets.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> If you are talking about the "U" shaped bracket that bolts the front sway bar to the chassis: Yes it can be installed with out a lift. i usually place a floor jack under the sway bar near the bracket and pump it up till it just moves the car up a little. Then swap out the part. Eric


So... nothing is gonna shift on me when I do this right? Sorry, I'm just a bit paranoid.... or precautious...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PisnNapalm said:


> So... nothing is gonna shift on me when I do this right? Sorry, I'm just a bit paranoid.... or precautious...


It might move forward or back a bit, but you should have no problem moving it back and getting the bolts started.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It shouldn't be hard. I would loosen up the end links on the control arms before trying to swap them out, no reason to fight the end links. Just jack the front of the car up and go for it. The sway bar is attached in 4 obvious spots, loosen it all up and swap the caps. If the center bushings and end links look deteriorated at all, this is a good time to swap to poly bushings, they are available at Autozone or Advanced for $30 for all of them.
If the old cap is in good shape and holding the bushing/bar I would just hold onto the new caps for a later redo.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't worry. Your wheel alignment will not be affected.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are just replacing the brackets (not bushings), then I would just support the sway bar against the the frame (as Eric Animal mentions), though this is not critical. If you have a new bushing, it is sometimes a little difficult to get the bolts initially threaded. Once started, the new bushing compresses alot to form a tight hold on the sway bar. If you are using your old bushings, they are likely somewhat formed/compressed, and this will likely not be of any difficulty. 

I would not loosen the end-links for this purpose, no need to IMO. Alignment won't be affected.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll probably get this over the weekend.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

1970 Lemans said:


> I would not loosen the end-links for this purpose, no need to IMO. Alignment won't be affected.


Alignment won't be affected by the sway bar ever.. Only reason I said it was because it can be a pita to realign the bolts for the brackets. If you start fighting the brackets, loosen the end links. I've been there, got the T-shirt.. Sway bars under load can be uncooperative.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Well... They were the wrong brackets. They didn't look like what was on the car and they were much too tall to properly fit the current bushings. So...

Will these ones work? Energy Suspension 9-5113R - Energy Suspension Sway Bar Bushings - Overview - SummitRacing.com They look very similar to the brackets already on the car.

Thanks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The ones in your link are for 1 1/4" sway bar. Make sure the diameter is right, but they look right beyond that.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks jetstang. These bushings are for a 1 1/4 inch diameter bar. It's just that there are several to choose from. So, I eye balled it and went with my best guess.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

1 1/4" is a Trans Am bar, you could have one that big on there. Just measure the bar and order the bushings/brackets for your size.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Yup. I did measure it. I was surprised it was that wide.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Interesting, wonder what else they did to it, the big bar does nothing for drag racing, but drastically improves handling.


----------

